# 97 HB pickup. the face vents don't blow as hard as they should



## jcwawsome (Jan 26, 2016)

The dash and floor vents barely blow at all. 
The face vents blow OK but not as hard as they should. And the blower sounds pretty loud on on the highest setting like the motor is under a loud or out of balance. It's a vibrating hum sound. This is my first Nissan is this normal or is their a fix for this


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't judge the air flow without experiencing it for myself. I owned a 97 Hardbody for 8 years (purchased new) and the fan was a bit loud at highest setting, but I didn't have any performance problems with it. You might want to make sure the recirc door is operating properly; IIRC, you can remove the glove box and the metal panel behind it and view the recirc door. You might also be able to see into the blower fan to see if anything is stuck in there, like leaves or paper. If that's all good, you might want to replace the blower motor assembly. It's not too hard to replace. Just unplug the electrical connector and the drain tube, remove the three bolts and lower the fan assembly out of the bottom of the blower case.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

My 1994 is the same way.

Vent blows pretty good. Dash and floor both seem to ooze air out, no matter how high I turn the blower fan.


----------



## Arayt (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 1991 and leaves and pine straw work their way and sometime block off the ducts. You can remove the fan per "SMJ" and look inside. They will also stop up the drain line. The intake are the vents located just in front of the windshield (1991). If the damper/s is not opening or closing all the way you normally have air coming out in locations different from where it is set. 
rt


----------



## jcwawsome (Jan 26, 2016)

OK thanks for the info


----------

